

Google Android Challenge Terms - submitter beware - screamingdigg
http://developerlife.com/theblog/?p=252
Google released it's terms and conditions for the Android Developer Challenge. For those of you submitting entries for this competition here's the fine print...
======
screamingdigg
From the terms, it seems clear to me that if you win (and accept the grant
money), you would have to give google whatever they want, and let them do
whatever they want with it.

It seems inconceivable to me, that a company like google, would grant the
prize money for a client/server app and not want to have the server piece as
well.

~~~
jsjenkins168
I find that very concerning. How can they expect everyone to turn over ALL of
their web service code? Any app meaningful will be making calls to outside web
services. I'd refuse the prize money if they demanded all of the server side
code as well.

~~~
screamingdigg
That is exactly my point. It is extremely alarming and really something people
should consider before submitting to this contest. As soon as you submit,
whether your win or not, you may very well have just given them their next
idea for nothing in return.

------
jsjenkins168
_"Additionally, if you're building client/server type apps, you might have to
hand over your services if you win the $25K prize."_

Does anyone know if this is true? I do not see any indication that Google have
rights to anything else but the submitted Android code.

------
bayareaguy
Perhaps the best thing would be to submit things already patented by someone
else?

<http://yro.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=08/01/05/0138259> comes to mind.

